# Bbb's Maiden Lemonade



## Barley Belly (17/11/09)

I've decided to have a crack at an alcoholic lemonade. I read almost every thread known to the internet but haven't found one that tickled my fancy.

So I thought I'd pull one outta left field. Here goes:-

2kg Lemons
1 1/2kg LDME
1kg Raw Sugar
US-05 Starter

Juice the lemons, put in sterile container and refrigerate.
Zest 1/2 the lemons
Bring LDME and Raw Sugar to boil in a coupla litres of water
Add lemon zest and boil for 10 minutes
Strain into fermenter, top up to 22 litres
Pitch 500ml US-05 starter
Allow 2-5 days for primary fermentation
Add lemon juice to secondary
Allow 7-10 days for brew to finish/clean up
Bottle
Wait to carbonate
Drink
Get drunk*fingers crossed*


----------



## Bongchitis (18/11/09)

Looks pretty good to me, am looking to do something similar for my wife. Probably going to be quite dry with all that sugar and us-05. I reckon the sourness of the lemon adds to the dryness aswell but with no bitterness from hops it should be cool. I was going to add all of the fruit at secondary without boiling the zest too much to get as much aroma as I can and add some limes aswell for complexity. I like the raw sugar idea aswell for a bit of caramel/molasses.

Have been reading about the use of Windsor yeast for fruit beers, ginger beers and cider due to its fruity esters and lowish attenuation which may accentuate the fruit profile of the brew... I like it sweet! Mind you I haven't tried this yet but just thinking out loud... with my fingers.

Why not add all the zest? All those yummy oils in the skin would provide great flavour and aroma and I think would be more effective at imparting these flavours than the juice itself as once the sugar is fermented out you are left with pretty much just acidity.

Good luck with it and if you remember post your results.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Barley Belly (18/11/09)

Bongchitis said:


> Why not add all the zest? All those yummy oils in the skin would provide great flavour and aroma and I think would be more effective at imparting these flavours than the juice itself as once the sugar is fermented out you are left with pretty much just acidity.
> 
> Good luck with it and if you remember post your results.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Good idea
Might zest all the lemons and boil half and put the other half in the secondary with the juice

And I will post the results, good or bad

Here's my ammended recipe that I'll be putting down this arvo


2kg Lemons
1 1/2kg LDME
1kg Raw Sugar
US-05 Starter

Zest half the lemons
Bring LDME and Raw Sugar to boil in a coupla litres of water
Add lemon zest and boil for 10 minutes
Strain into fermenter, top up to 22 litres
Pitch 500ml US-05 starter
Allow 2-5 days for primary fermentation
Juice the lemons and zest the other half and add to secondary
Allow 7-10 days for brew to finish/clean up
Bottle
Wait to carbonate
Drink
Get drunk*fingers crossed*


----------



## chappo1970 (18/11/09)

Sorry can't really give you any solid advice as I am yet to have a crack myself. I do know however to avoid any pith what so ever or it will be very bitter indeed. Keep us informed BB how this goes. I for one would be very interested as I have been promising myself to have a crack at some alcoholic lemonade for a while now.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Barley Belly (18/11/09)

Put down today as per second recipe

OG 1045 (Filled to 20l on Cooper's Fermenter, so around 21.5l)

Am a bit worried that with only 2kg of Lemons juiced plus zest that it is gunna be "LEMONY/SWEET" enough.

So.....

I'm tossing up whether to whack some lemon cordial in the secondary.
I add Buderim Ginger Beer Refresher to my house GB and it comes out great.

I went on the search at the local BILO and found this:-







It's Extra Juicy Pub Lemon supposed to be 90% Juice
Ingredients are- Apple Juice 65%, Lemon Juice 25%, Sugar, Water, Flavour, Preservatives, Citric Acid, Vitamin C, Vegetable Gum and Sucralose

When I got home I made some up with Soda Water and it tastes similar to Pub post mix Lemon Squash.

Still unsure though, got a few days to make my mind up
Will keep you posted


----------



## mrmatt (4/2/10)

_Will keep you posted_

How did it go?


----------



## Barley Belly (4/2/10)

Turned out like a bittery/lemony apple cider

Tipped it  

Still keen to make a alcoholic lemonade
Just need a good successful recipe


----------



## chappo1970 (4/2/10)

Bugger! That recipe looked like a good one


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

If you try it again I'd be tempted to ditch the malt and cordial.

Wouldn't it be simplest to find a traditional lemonade recipe and add yeast?

Also (and sorry if this is obvious to you) but when you zested did you include any pith or did you just use the coloured part of the skin?


----------

